# Project Eldar



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Well up until a couple of months ago I had just around 2200 points of Eldar painted as Iyanden, so far I am up to 8,500 points that I am going to do as Iybraesil.

This is what I have so far to date:
Farseer: 5 (1 on Jet Bike)
Warlocks: 6
Autarch: 1 (On Jet Bike)
Phoenix Lord Fuegan 
Phoenix Lord Jain Zar 
Phoenix Lord Karandras 
Phoenix Lord Asurmen 
Phoenix Lord Maugan Ra 
Avatar: Like 3 now but only counting one for points

Fire Dragon Aspects: 5
Howling Banshee Aspects: 9 + 1 Exarch
Striking Scorpion Aspects: 9 + 1 Exarch
Wraithguard: 18
Guardians: 42
Storm Guardians: 31
Dire Avengers: 18 + 2 Exarchs
Guardian Jet Bikes: 15 + 2 Shriekers
Warp Spiders Aspects: 9 + 1 Exarch
Shining Spears Aspects: 4 + 1 Exarch

Support Weapon Battery: 3 D-Cannons
Wraithlord: 3
Fire Prism: 2 (I think I have 4 or 5 of these to tell you the truth)
Falcon: 1 (I think I have 2 or 3 really)

Now my goal is to have at least 10,000 points of Eldar by time I get home. I know a few things I plan on getting before then is:

1 Dark Reaper Sqaud
1 Harley Squad
2 Swooping Hawk Squads
5 more Fire Dragons to finish my squad
3 Wave Serpeants

When I get home I am going to purchase:
1 Revenant Titans with Pulsars
1 Type 2 Scorpion Tank
7 Bottles of Regal Blue
10 Bottles of Hawk Turquoise
5 Bottles of a Light Blue
3 Bottles of White
3 Bottles of Black

Random other colors for finishing these guys up.

Now to figure out how to make a female Autarch or Three as well as a Female Farseer.... This is in an attempt to keep with the flavor of the Iybraesil.

Also for those that have seen on other pages or read my blog I am also building one Phantom Titan and I am very seriously considering making a mold and casting it in Resin. That is my little project for now . I will also be crafting the symbol in resin for use on my army as well.

Does anyone know of a good place to guy water transfers from? I am going to need about 10 pages of them ranging from small to a good sized (and maybe a quarter/half page ones). I am horrid at freehanding so I was going to use the water tranfers as a template.

Keep an eye out here for the creation of my Iybraesil Craftworld army.


----------



## FarseerNo3 (Mar 7, 2008)

wow you spend alot on 40k


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

thats a big army :shok:


----------



## DarKKKKK (Feb 22, 2008)

wow 
10,000 pts of Eldar and in ur sig it says 14,000 pts of SM you already have
OMG :shok:


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

He's a glutton for punishment.... 

I think he'll need to show us fully painted army pics, lol. Before summer, lol.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Sounds good to me. Looking forward to seeing this. What chapter are you Space Marines btw?


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

I think he calls them the Charred Husks... something about them always getting their arses kicked... 

Don't haze me Sergeant! Remember... I'm out of uniform, lol.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

LMAO, they are Night Griffons. My avatar is simular to their color scheme.

Before Summer? I don't get home until April and I have 15 months of "stuff" to catch up on. maybe Christmas I will get some full painted army pics lol.

All and all I have around 27,000 - 30,000 points of models, and most of them need to be painted not that I have finalized my paint for my marines and my eldar. I airbrush base mine after I primer them so that helps out alot. With the addition of the Titans and Heavy Tank I will find myself anywhere from 12k to 14k of Eldar, and I am no were near done with it, LOL if you say my to buy list you would probably shit yourself.

Nessless to say by time I am done with everything I will need 27 Wave Serpents and have 28,000 points of eldar, not including legendary models....


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

FarseerNo3 said:


> wow you spend alot on 40k


I only have 800ish invested in my Eldar so far . I have also been collecting for over 12 years.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

did you work out how to make your female autarch yet as iv'e just made 1 with the bits left over from my jetbike autarch and am happy to give you some tips


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Oh please! That would be awesome. I need to figure out how to make a fair number of female eldar period, guardians etc. I am in contact with a couple places that sculpt so I might have them make me a master female torso and resin cast it (the chest piece not the entire model) since the females are dominate in this society. Other then Howling Banshees are their any female torsos in the eldar range?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Not that I know off though you could try using the Dark Elf Female Warrior body from Fantasy.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

for a one off character like my autarch i used the legs i had left from my autarch on jet bike conversion and used a plastic torso just tidied up the waist with some green stuff. for normal troops you could make a cast of the plastic female front plate from the guardians and cast your own then its just a case of finding heads you like or doing them all helmeted. for my female farseer i used a woodelf with a few added bits and a sculpted breast plate which looks good. if i can work out how to post pics i'll put a few up


----------



## moc065 (Oct 31, 2007)

Green Stuff is your friend, I used loads of it to convert most of my army over to Females... I also used the Dark Eldar torso's, OOP's, Glade guard torso's etc.. as I like model variation.

Oh and I have close to 10K in Eldar figures, so trust me when I say that Green Stuff is your friend, and Breasts are not hat difficult to sculp, add some ruins and the figure is done.

Feel free to check out my Website if you wish to view some of my earlier figures.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up MOC. Looking through your pics. I mainly want the leaders of the squad and army to be female. It fits the theme of the army that way.


----------



## King_of_eldar (Mar 9, 2010)

u crazy b***ard. 23k pts of eldar??? thats like $5000?????


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

Threadromancy!!!!!


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

King_of_eldar said:


> u crazy b***ard. 23k pts of eldar??? thats like $5000?????


 
:nonolease check the date of the last post before posting a response that added absolutely nothing to the thread. :crazy: This one was last posted in 2008!


----------

